# Blackstone engines



## DCClancy (Aug 7, 2008)

Could someone please tell this neofite .... Is the merlees/lister/ blackstone 330 hp engine 2 stroke or 4 stroke ?? This is the engine in all the RNA Fleet Tenders. Thank You 
DCClancy


----------



## trawlermanpete (Jan 14, 2008)

4 stroke


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Google Lister Blackstone History to find several good informative websites

Bob


----------



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

Defintely 4 sroke.
Regards,
Paulm


----------



## MarineChief (Feb 22, 2009)

We had three Mirrlees/Blackstone ESL8MkII engines (4-stroke, 1435 BHp) for generator prime movers. What I remember most about them is that they leaked/consumed enough oil that "oil changes" were automatically performed weekly by the engine itself. Only had to drain the oil during overhauls so that a thorough sump wipe down could take place. Although in their defense the liners would show very little wear - so maybe 70-gals of oil consumption weekly could be considered as a maintenance tool !


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings MarineChief and welcome to SN from a member in the south of England. I like your Avatar, keep it oiled. Bon voyage.


----------



## GeeM (Mar 2, 2009)

*Mirrlees Twin Bank Engines*

When I was an engineer cadet with Turnbull Scott I sailed on a vessel called the Eildon which was a twin hatch coaster running around the North Sea. This was In the early eighties. This ship had a Mirrlees E Series twin bank engine . This design consisted of basically two straight eight cyl engines with the exhaust sides facing each other and geared together at the flywheel end. Any way, this was a very reliable engine and easy to maintain until one day It seized one of Its crankshaft main bearings. 

The Mirrlees service engineer came out from Stockport and met with the chief and 2nd engineers who were In fear of their jobs as we had been pulling a unit on that bank the previous port. He asked which main bearing It was that had seized then went to the corresponding main bearing lube oil supply pipe, pulled It off and bingo, a broken o ring blocking the oil gallery. Happens all the time he remarked with complete detachment. 

Evidently the design of the duplex LO filter was such that if one of the sealing O rings became detached from the changeover shuttle valve then there was nothing to stop It going down the LO rail. So............ In the next few weeks we cut a hole in engine room forward bulkhead, pulled the Main Engine out through It, repaired It and pulled It back In. Good experience but so much for service bulletins. Need less to say we changed all the O rings and from then on there was a religious programme of Inspection and replacement on that ship.


----------

